# Any body feel a dependence on Pot? or other drugs?



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

Hello, I am new to this site and am finding it very nice to hear comments from people my age. (21). And also dealing with the extreme stresses of living at school. Finnaly getting a house next year though. But like my post says, does anybody have a connection with marijuana like I do? I mean cigarettes are good but I quit them recently and Pot is something that really seems to help my condition. Also I was secretly taking prednisone which I am sure many of you are familiar with. Been reaserching it and decided I need to get myself off of it. I would take it because it was the only thing that would make me feel better. Pain is a strong motivator. But really pot has been something that just does wonders for me, and I belive should be given as a medical presciption to us with IBD. Anyway comments from you guys on these subjects would be great. Support for this is something that I am willing to accept, because it will further my mental state to finnaly accept this condidtion that I have been dening for the past 14years. Thanks guys -Luke


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Do you have IBD or IBS? Because these are both quite different? I thought that prednisone was only availible on perscription- so how were you taking it secretly? Sorry so many questions, but you need to be careful of taking these kind of htigs without docs supervision. If you have IBS then taking prednisone would not make any difference at all.It has been known for sufferers to smoke the odd bit of pot to help with pain- but it is illegal so i can't condone it. lol. I will bump up some other threads that have been posted before about cannibis and hope they help.Spliffy.


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

IBD i believe and the drug was laying around. But please dont tell me that since pot is illegal it should not be condoned. I think that our ultimate goal should be to get off these drugs that the doctors are making us live on and cure ourselfs through diet and supplement. I really think it is a possible goal. Thanks for your response though it was thoughtful. And College is stressful!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IBD you believe? Can you explain to me further?Well, pot is illegal so i don't really know what to say. I believe we have all tried it before so i can't really talk- but be careful. Saying your using it for medical reasons won't wash if your caught, not yet anyway.Good luck!


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

Yes IBS and thanks for your input. Coping with this takes many forms and i feel trapped in my circumstances sometimes. Thanks-Luke


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Have you tried other meds for it yet? There are quite a lot of things that could help you out? Natural ones as well as others. And diet.www.firstyearibs.com and www.eatingforibs.comHope this helps.


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

yeah actualy i recently have been on pentasa and this fantastic herbal aloe vera gel cap. Called A.M.P. BUt the streses of school life have lead me to take more drastic measures. Going home for the summer soon and i think that I will be able to get going real good. -Luke


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

What is IBD? I have IBS-D and when i get my nervous anxiety attacks of IBS, a hit or two of marijuana seems to calm my stomach and make me feel better. The only down side is that when i dont have the marijuana, i get nervous from that knowing there is none available! IBS


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

Yes thank you for knowing where i am comming from man! Weed really is something that keeps the stress down and the gut calmed.-Luke


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IBD is things like Crohns Disease or Ulcerative Colitis which can be very serious and result in surgery. It causes weight loss and bleeding also and is ot good. IBS is what most of us here suffer from and does not include any inflammation or bleeding (well it shouldn't, but sometimes you can bleed from hemmies). If you are tested for IBS they should come up negetive because technically there is nothing wrong. Its functional. Hope this was helpful.So haven't you thought about going down other avenues for treatment? If you want to go natural i would suggest using hypnotherapy becuse you basically do everything with your mind. It works too!www.ibsaudioprogram.com or http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

But then i have realised if you have colitis then hypno will prob not work because it was designed for IBS. But if you have both IBS and IBD then it could still be useful.Hope your feeling ok today.


----------



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

weed does help. Twists the spasms into something different, you know its happening but no pain. When high you barely if at all notice the symptoms. If find coming down tiredness and IBS related fatigue makes me just fall asleep wherever I happen to be. Also munchies really mess me up. Have a few savory snacks and then you wake up the next morning and my spasms and almost-D hit me. Thats what has caused todays symptoms 3 packets of chrisps over 4 hours. It appears my IBS cannot handle things like chrisps, eggs are quite bad, more than a small amount of cheese, and currys (my GF is a Brummie and hates me for it!)I have also found IBS makes me "not be arsed" with anything as some of my friends put it, before when I was high I could play games til dawn, but now I just cant make it past 2am and I just crash out. Weed is also a good alternative to alchol. I know the legalities difference, but I can no longer drink any alcohol or fizzy drinks, so going out with friends is almost a waste of my time, try ordering a mineral water in my SU, you'll get laughed at. Whereas with weed (price is about the same) I do not get the same D and spasm problems. Alcohol makes my spasms worse for a good 24-48hrs after comsuming.I also know that weed is not a medicine for IBS, and have not and will never treat it as such. The only good effect relating it to IBS is for the night you are free from registering the symptoms, which especially if its been a bad week IBS wise can be amazingly relaxing.Stick with the meds prescribed by your GP, I have to take mine with anti-#### tablets (loperamide) but it can give a good few days a week, which during any bad patch (exams coming up now) can be so welcome.I know lost my orginal point again, but it feels nice to describe whats going on to somebody apart from my GF.


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2003)

Again I totally agree with your assesment, your preception as well as others. Pot really is a great thing and more should really give it a try. Esp for a illness such as this. Being mentally induced sometimes many times. Thanks-luke


----------



## soon2bnavygirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Great, I can now go from worrying about my IBS and not leaving the house during a bad day to smoking pot and not leaving the house because now I will be paranoid. Uhm, no thanks! I will stick to my loperamide. I say no to drugs.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, i understand where you are coming from soon2benavygirl. You do have to be very careful because although cannibis is a reletively safe drug as they go you can suffer from paranoia and other related things. I can see how it would relax you, and if it works then go for it. But do be careful. You don't need to do that much of it for an effect.If you start a thread for "Sparkle" she will prbably tell you about her cannabis use for IBS. She has found it very effective. If you are in the UK and are caught smoking it on campus, then you will be kicked off campus, off your course and the police may be called, so beware!


----------



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

thats why student houses are great for second years.As for paranoia, you have to smoke alot, and I mean alot (unless it doesnt affect me easily), basically its more than a hit or two to calm the syptoms, it would have be in full blown social smoke.I understand peoples aversion to the paranoia aspect, when people have scared the living #### out of me when I've been that far gone, my stomach cramped up wildly (but that was before people knew, before I even knew!). Its like alcohol its all got to be taken in moderation. And as I have said I find alcohol to be one the worst things to use, that really does cause my IBS to flair up for ages afterwards. Same with fizzy drinks so now all I drink is milk sparingly, along with tea and coffee (have to be careful about the caffine) and fruit squashes. Its just another hurdle to make and happily I havent had any desire for alcohol (apart from the homebrew we started ages ago) or fizzy drinks anymore.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I know that here in Canada...or at least in Ontario you can get a doctor's prescription for pot if you are in chronic pain. I don't think IBSers qualify tho...its more like for AIDS, Cancer and MS patients.I don't know about most people but I've never touched drugs and I never will. I have too much to look forward to in life to become a pothead and risk getting arrested or kicked from school. I don't want to be flipping burgers for the rest of my life thnx.







I just take some immodium and tylenol and basically just suck it up. Pain isn't pleasant but its manageable.







I'm taking Lorazepam to deal w/ anxiety but it can be adictive so I even monitor that and I don't take it more than 5 times a week no matter how bad I feel.







I have enough to deal w/ the IBS without having addiction on top of that.Ya'll should be careful tho...you don't want to mess up your life for a couple of minutes of relief...buy some extra strength advil or something instead. Nobody's gonna arrest or expel you for that!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

the law in England is if you are caught with anything up to 1/8th of an ounce, which is usual for anyone person they will just take it off you. ANything over that you will get a caution and it taken off you. I think there is a 3 strikes and your out rule on cautions. To be fair you would have to be really stupid to carry it on you outside of your house. The police do not come down hard on people who use it, it is the dealers who get the law dropped on them.Expulsion from school is common and I have known it to happen at my secondary school ( a few years after my time there ) but thats when they put into a teachers cup of tea. People like deserve what they get. Univeristies can be hard on people, although last year in a block of 30 some other lads were using it alot and the place always stunk of it, and nothing ever happened. It must vary from place to place. Some drugs are bad and in that catagory I list alcohol and tobacco. Weed is not as addictive as cigarettes as the amount of tobacco used and for the short period of time means it takes alot more to get addictive. With cigarettes it can take some people up to 6 months to become addicted. Alcohol vs Weed has always been an issue. My experiences place alcohol as the worst between them. It can irritate some peoples IBS badly, and prolonged use can also cause liver problems and addiction. Being drunk is far more dangerous than being high, if you get as high as you need to be drunk you loose all interest in moving etc which stops violence and stupid incidents of horse play of which my campus suffers from alot. Weed can cause cancer, but again it is the tobacco that does this and if a person smokes weed but not cigarettes the likely look of any cancers developing is small.I have found that most peoples adversion to it, although enjoying alcohol can only be due to a taboo, its bad, its illegal. The only difference is in the UK, it isnt taxed, yet. Alcohol and cigarettes are drugs exactly the same, but they are legal and taxed.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

The only problem is that if you mix weed with tobacco eventually you will end up becoming addicted to tobacco. which is where the danger comes from.No matter wehat you say it isstill illegal to be caught with it on you. Next time i talk to miy friend, who is a police officer i will get all the info for you and write it up here. Im not sure about the3 strikes and your out thing. Police are coming down hard on any use whatsoever at the moment. If you are caught with it on your person they will make you chuck it away and watch you do it. If you are caught with a lot of it you'l be in big truble. I will fimd uot.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=34;t=000656 my old post


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bumperoony


----------



## Dave456 (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes weed definately helps, whenever I smoke it always calms my stomach down. Helps alot. And soon2bnavygirl, that #### about weed making you too paranoid to leave your house, first of all, it only takes a few hits to calm your stomach, you dont have to get real high, and also, when you do get high you wont be too scared to leave your house, thats rediculous. Yea you may get a bit paranoid, but too scared to leave your house? People leave there houses high ALL the time, and so do I. So don't say stuff if you don't have experiance with it to know if its even true. But anyways, the answer to the original question, yes weed definately helps my IBS alot, and seems to help alot of other people too. Marijuana laws are rediculous...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think the laws are there for a good reason. Where do you draw teh line if you start legalising cannabis? What is next?YOu have to be very careful about this kind of thing because you don't always know what your getting. If you are using a lot of cannabis regularly for your IBS i really think you need to look for other avenues for help.Have you thought of hypnosis? That is natural and won't harm you at all.Have a think.


----------



## tubru (May 26, 2003)

Fascinating! I have been in rehab and sober for 55 days now (weed and alcohol dependancy) and I noticed when I stopped smoking & drinking my IBS got worse... well now I'm realizing it didn't get worse but that the pot made me feel better. Marijuana is probably the best drug for IBS, too bad it is illegal and expensive and can cause psychological dependancy - because it really friggin' helped!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I really don't think that cannabis is the best drug for IBS at all. All it does is mask symptoms or make you too stoned to know what you are doing to yourself. At least by changing your diet, or using hypnosis you are addressing the route of the cause, or as close as you can get. By getting high you are not haelping that at all and possibly adding to any anxiety you already may have suffered from.


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

I think this string of posts has become rather personal in regards to those who use and do not use. My personal feelings is that some drugs work for some people and other drugs do not. Of course, for those that have a benefit there are side effects and other things such as moderation (or regulation) to address. Fortunately, in the US (not sure with other countries) some states allow physicans to help monitor and recommend this or not. The bad part is that federal law and state's rights are conflicted, so there is risk.I think with any drug (be it legal or illegal), we should be happy when one of us finds relief. As IBS patients we suffer entirely too much and should not subject ourselves to intentional group conflict over an issue that will not be resolved here. We can only report our own experiences that work or do not work, but a decision to take anything should be private between our doctors or other health care providers. Furthermore, I would advise people to be extremely careful about wording or openly admitting to the use of illegal substances (if you are in the US or other countries that outlaw cannabis). This forum is open and can be read by anyone, so watch what you say







-Veggirl


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks Veggirl, you do need to be careful what you say online because you really have no idea who could be reading the forum.I have said it time and time again also, you need to be careful, if you chose to smoke it and remember that it is still against the law no matter what your stance on the laws are! If you are caught with it repeatedly you will get charged.Nikki


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

i think people need ot remember that the only difference between prescription drugs and weed is that one is legal and addicitve with side effects, and the other is illegal.I used to think that cannabis would be a slippery slope, but i was far more dependant on immodium psychologically than i am now on cannabis.It's like everything - you way up the pros and cons, what helps and what doesn't and take it from there.I personally never want to take anti depressants because i'm scared of my personality being 'changed' and being worse off thinking i couldn't cope without them and becoming dependant on them, yet they're legal. go figure.don't always believe all the **** government and medical people spew out in the media...it normally boils down to money and power, not what's always best for people.


----------



## tubru (May 26, 2003)

Well said. It is hard to get past all the bull****e and propaganda surrounding drugs and thier legality. I mean, just look at alcohol - it is legal and many people don't even consider it a drug. We should learn to look past legality and see a drug for what it is, not what the government wants us to think it is. It can be tragic, especially when sick people don't recieve the only treatment that works for them just because it is illegal. There is something terribly wrong with that but I guess this is not the place to get into issues of morality. Just keep an open mind, that's all.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I think that each person needs to find what works for them. Here in Canada it is legal to smoke up w/ a prescription. Pot can be prescribed to those in chronic pain and I do know people who use it. However, it is still illegal to BUY pot, so even those who can legally smoke it still have no way of buying it. Bit stupid isn't it? I don't personally use pot as I know many people who have developed a dependance for it along w/ alcohol and prescription drugs. There is no totally safe drug to take to treat IBS but I really think you have to way the pros and cons. I don't smoke 'cause I'm afraid of developing a dependance for it just as I don't take any form of prescription drug for my IBS. Also I don't want to ruin my life by getting arrested. You can't get a decent job in Canada if you get caught on a federal offense. I think that everyone has to make a personal choice and if you feel that pot is the only effective medicine available to you, you have a safe place to smoke it and that you accept the risks involved, then its fine. I know that if I was really in a tight spot w/ the IBS and nothing else really worked for me that I would seriously consider using, but luckily I can control mine w/ diet and OTC drugs. I agree w/ Sparkle tho on the dependance for Immodium. I find that I panic if I don't have any on hand. Its not healthy psychologically but I asked my doctor about the long term effects of daily use of Immodium and he said that its totally safe. Luckily! I recently tried charcole (sp?) pills and they actually work fairly well too for those who support the 'natural' remedy stuff







To each his own!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Bump!


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear that so many people are having trouble with IBS. I've had it since I was in middle school, and I hate to scare people who are new to it, but it hasn't gotten a ton better, although I have found ways to control my worrying about it. I've tried smoking pot to relax me and my IBS, and yeah, it works, but you can't really do anything else like study or work when you do that. Personally,I have found two drugs that work very well for me. One is Levsin (hyoscamine) which relaxes the intestine wall, and reduces pain. (boo pain) The other, Xanax, was prescribed to me by my psychiatrist for panic attacks. I know that a lot of people who have IBS worry a lot about IBS and other stuff, and that causes the IBS to be worse. Xanax is a sort of Valium, it makes you relax and calm down, but it does not make you sleepy or confused like pot can. So you can get over your stresses and go about your life. I don't take it all the time, but its really great to have on you just in case (since it works fast) or for exam week. Just thought that might give some of you illegal drug advocates some legal ideas. Never be afraid to look around for a doctor (even a non GI doctor) who will help you try out meds to get you through IBS.Much Luck!


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

I've read/heard that some places - I think Washington State was one - were trying to make medicinal marijuana legal for IBD (Crohn's/UC). I've smoked pot from time to time, but not since my crohn's diagnosis. I do make sure to breathe in heavily at concerts though when someone fires up







I personally see nothing wrong with it, and wonder why it's illegal. I'd rather date a stoner than an alcoholic if I had to pick one.Just to clarify about Prednisone - it's a steroid with anti-inflammatory properties. NOT TO BE TAKEN ON A WHIM!!! The problem with steroids is they impact your adrenal glands when taken for more than a week or 2. Anyone who has taken prednisone for more than a few days is required to taper the dose. Stopping them cold turkey can result in your adrenal glands shutting down, which is a bad thing. Though nobody with IBS should be taking prednisone anyway, but I saw it mentioned way back when.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

bump


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

i was thinking of trying pot to see if it helped the pain but ive got one question-does it show up when u hav urine tests? my doc is always asking me for samples to check my progress, and as he's a family friend id rather he not know what id been taking. i know theres sposed to be patient confidentiality and all but still.ive never taken drugs before but im willing to try weed if it helps my ibs


----------



## purtyvacant (Jan 16, 2004)

weed works for me, no question about it. i don't know, nor do i care, why it does, but it makes me much calmer and makes the pain significantly less overbearing. i also find that drinking lots and lots and LOTS of H20 after smoking (only to the point of comfort, usually







) and then going to bed makes for a more pleasant (and less phlegmy) morning. i was taking lotronex for a while but i always felt like i *was* poopin, even if i was just standing there at work, and the migraines were not preferred to the stomach pain, which is something i am used to.=purty=


----------



## tasha (Dec 1, 2003)

pot really helps me. I quit for awhile because I didn't like feeling like a zombie all the time and now I smoke a little every once and awhile. I found that I would take my meds and they would take a long time to kick in. So I would smoke a hitter and it would just numb the pain long enough for my meds to kick in. But I don't smoke any more than I need to get rid of the pain. And I don't carry it on me in public because it's not worth getting arrested and having that on my permanent record.


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

i smoke weed to make me hungry when i cant eat for pain or fear reasons.Forget the legality issues if you have IBS like sucks and take any relativly safe things that help.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Im shocked that so many of you use pot to deal with your IBS , how about trying to deal with the IBS instead , diet , therapy other stuff instead of trying to escape into your own little stoned world. I dont get this at all ..One of u even said that you dont want anti depressants as you dont want you personality to change , well my dear i can guarantee that your personality DO change on pot


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Pot is one of least dangerous drugs and wont neccessarily change your personality Shawdowz. It depends how much of it you smoke. YOu have to smoke a LOT of it to start moving into paranoia and personality problem areas. If you are using it to releive stomach problems you only need a puff or two.It is actually proven to relieve pain and can be perscribed by your doctor for this purpose. It is unlikely though in the case of IBS.With the recent change in the UK laws though, Cannabis is now a class C drug, which is with all the other medical drugs like tranquillizers. Ok, so its not legal, but its not cosidered as bad as it once was.Shadowz, you would be surprised the amount of people that use cannabis these days. I will say again that i can't condone cannabis use because although reduced to class C it is NOT legal and you smoke it at your own risk. Remember if you are caught with a lot of it or giving it to a friend then yu can be charged for supplying. If you are caught with a little on you it will most likely be confiscated.Nikki


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

I personally think pot has a really bad rap. I don't smoke it very often. It's probably been 2 years since the last time I did. But it is so much milder compared to alcohol. Yet that's ok, even wildly advertised in the US. There are pharmaceuticals out there that are approved that have more serious potential effects than pot does as well. And I don't buy the gateway drug bit either. It's not a matter of pot making you crave harder drugs, it's a problem that lies with the person. They might start out with pot, but there are underlying problems beyond the chemistry of pot that leads them to try other stuff.I don't condone it either, but I don't think it's a big deal either if you don't let it take over your life. Gluttony with anything is a bad thing.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

what the heck is cannabis ?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Are you seriously saying that you dont know what cannabis is or are you joking around?Ok, well, cannabis is a plant and is not made in a lab like the powdered drug cocaine. It is one of the safest recreational drugs used. The stalks are called Hemp, which you may have heard of- you can't smoke or eat this bit. You can make fabric out of it though! The flowers contain a mild psychoactive ingredient called THC (tetrahydrocannabinol). When the flowers or "buds" are dried and smoked they are more commonly referred to as "Marijuana".


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Im 33 years old and was just curious...never heard it called that


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

So what have you heard it called?


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

pot...reefer....mary jane...I grew up in the 80'syou know...I have never done any and dont intend too....just FYI


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh right ok, thats really interesting! I though everybody new it was called cannabis as well as many other names!


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

So where'd the term "pot" come from anyway? And Mary Jane? You know, important knowledge


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm an IBS sufferer and the thought of depending on a U.S. illegal drug is pure idiocy in my opinion...I've never tried it, nor alcohol. Some people just aren't weak enough to need to do drugs to make themselves think they feel better about themselves. It's an "in" drug where people feel like they are part of a group. Just like at Phish concerts, there is no reason I would cloud my mind with a drug. If you need drugs to bring you high, you need to seriously examine your life.


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Kaylis -- Gosh, at Phish concerts the air is so ripe with the stuff you can almost get high just breathing in the local air (LOL)!!BetaGirl -- Not sure where the term 'pot' comes from but Mary Jane is easy -- it's from MJ or MariJuana...and I agree with you -- everything in moderation. Pot is not the solution to IBS but I have found from time to time when my IBS is REALLY bad, a puff or two can really help. Of course it's usually not an option since I have a productive life to lead -- but once in a while, I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Mario (Mar 22, 2004)

Marijuana helps my IBS like nothing else. Yet I have found myself to be addicted to marijuana. I have become completely dependent on it to help me through the struggles of my every day life. I find my self fiending to get high all the time now. I have lost all of my friends due to my horrible IBS have been smoking more and more pot ever since. Do not smoke to the point where you gain a dependance like me, I have gone with out pot for periods of time, but always find my self turning back to it when depression comes around the corner.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well im wondering if u lost your friends due to IBS or due to your drug addiction.


----------



## Mario (Mar 22, 2004)

Drug addiction came after I lost my friends.


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Mario - I know what you mean... definitely I have turned to this route more and more as well.... it's a difficult situation - pot helps the pain, it's that simple... but getting high all the time just to not be in pain is a weird concept...if u want to talk, you can email or pm me


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

mario, have you thought of some sort of drug intervention therapy? Maybe there are some prescription meds that could help? Sounds like you're in a bad place.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Interesting thread!Since Nikki keeps bumping this I'll throw in my opinion - I have no problem with people smoking pot and can sympathise with Luke for taking it, as when the conventional approach of doctors really offers so little relief then "what are you gonna do?"My issue with it is that you are putting all your power in the pot to make you feel better and hence the dependency starts to appear. everytime you have ibs attacks your mind will immediately search for relief, and hey presto 'it's maui-wowie time!!' It stops you looking for other avenues to both resolve the ibs and relieve the stress. Mastering meditation will beat the stress better than even the finest quality marijuana







So will searching for alternative methods to beat the IBS. for example "Bodytalk" (www.bodytalksystem.com)







its basically taking responsibility and power back to yourself. then when you're better, i've got no problem with smoking up every once in a while with a few friends (purely for fun).


----------



## carynb (Apr 12, 2004)

Pot works great for my IBS and other chronic pain disorders I have as well. I have tried every treatment and nothing works better than good old maryjane!! I live in CA so it is legal to smoke medicaly, so I have no problem. I would recommend people to try it to see if it works for them. It does not have any of the awful side effects like all the other drugs, and most of all it is all natural. It if weren't for medical marijuana I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Please remember that smoking anything is going to have bad effects, and in most places it is not legal.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

> quotelease remember that smoking anything is going to have bad effects, and in most places it is not legal.


? Don't worry the internet police won't send you to jail for the opinions (not facts) of others on this discussion thread.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I dont think it is appropriate to be advocating the use of illegal drugs on here at all, even if it is "just opinion".I'm just covering my back- you realise this is a public forum and anything that is said on here can be read by anyone- police, internet watchdogs. I dont want to risk Jeff losing sponsorship either- otherwise there would be no board.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I use marijuana sometimes to help with my IBS, usually when it gets pretty bad... As long as your not using it every single time you get an IBS attack I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

There are many perscription drugs such as percocet or coedine that help people with IBS D... In fact, many people have their doctors prescribe tincture of Opium just to relieve D. My question is: Does pot relieve the D or does it just relieve the pain and stress? I am 43 years old and smoked pot in my teens. I liked it then but as soon as I hit 21 or so, it made me feel too paranoid so it's been YEARS since my last hit. I have daily and unrelenting D and I am so curious to those of you out there that use pot, if it has actually helped to firm up your stools? Yeah, pot is illegal. In Colorado where I live, it is a misdemeanor if caught with less than an ounce. We also have a medicinal marijuana law that the state recognizes but the federal government does not. Go figure! Marijuana cures many diseases such as glaucoma and help people with pain and nausea with cancer. I do not smoke pot, I have two children, but I am all in favor of its legalization. Anyway, this is becoming political but Enquiring Minds Want to Know if pot will help to alleviate D or is it just a relaxant for you?Leslie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It *cures" diseases such as Glaucoma or helps wit relaxation?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Also, with codeine, i was taking it for aobout 3 days after having my wisdom teeth taken out and i am normally more of a D type- controlled with imodium. I would say i am prob alternating though- but predominant D. But anyway, god knows what happened to me after the surgery- but i didn't have a poo for about 4 days. Im pretty sure it was the codeine i was given, and it is notorious for causing C.Codeine is not recommended to take long term as it is addictive.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Weed helps. I first started using it before I had IBS, and when i first started having symptoms I tried to lay off. Then my doctor explained how caffeine and tobbacco were stimulants and could rush ur guts. I deduced that pot was more of a depressant, tried it, and was attack free for 3 days. It has also helped me be more relaxed...but as u may have seen on the "bloated and looking pregnant" post, I am pregnant so I'm stopping any and all drugs. I may be young and stupid, but I gotta be good to this baby


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I vouch for cannabis as being the only efficacious drug for me. Others may judge me or call me mentally ill. I suffer diarrhea and nausea daily. No medications work.Up until the time I was 21, I had always frowned upon marijuana and had never smoked it. I thought it was the devil's grass. Thanks, D.A.R.E.When I was 21 I became extremely suicidal about my condition. I had no quality of life left. I was in the bathroom about 4-8 hours a day, or had to remain near a toilet. My grades plummetted. The doctors couldn't prescribe me any more medication. Then I was up late one night w/ the laptop in the bathroom. I was always searching for remedies. I found some people claim marijuana helped their IBS symptoms. I figured "If I'm going to off myself I might as well try it." So I did. I have not thought twice about it. It took my cramps and dulled them. It completely took my nausea away. It filled me with hope about the future.In times where I've been losing weight and stuck to the toilet, my MOM has even made arrangements to get me cannabis. She's seen the difference it makes. It has ended my suffering.I only wish it wasn't psychoactive.In as little as 5 or 10 minutes I feel relief. I still don't think I get "high." When one is in pain, you don't really get "high" - you get normal.Anxiety: Some strains (yes there are different kinds - just like tomatoes... there are cherry tomatoes, beefsteak tomatoes, roma tomatoes) are better at helping with this, and some are better at causing it. Find the one that's right for you. There are 2 different consumable kinds: cannabis-sativa and cannabis-indica, as well as crosses between them. Cannabis-sativa is the "racy" type. This will speed you up or wake you up. This will cause extreme giggling. I've had panic attacks from this and wouldn't recommend it. Cannabis-indica is the "chill-out" kind. It's the kind that brings you down and numbs your pain. It will put a cap on my D really quickly.I have read some responses on this board and all I have to say is, some people seem to poo-poo what works (bring RELIEF) for some people. Why would you do that? Do you think we should suffer? Why are we judging each other? We are all on the same team.Also, if cannabis doesn't work for you, then don't continue to use it - like any other medication that you'd put into your body. And if you are dogging us for smoking it? Why? Inhaled drugs absorb WAAAAAAAAAAAAY faster than pills. 5-10 minutes for an inhaled drug versus up to 90 minutes for a pill? I'd love to research this drug for IBS and find a way to keep it inhalable without the psychoactive side effects it sometimes brings.It took me a while to find my dosage, but I almost have to smoke a little after every meal otherwise I'll have an attack.Please don't judge me. I was 150 lbs and 6'3". Cannabis has brought me up to 170lbs. Doctors have said "Whatever you are doing, keep doing it."Oh yeah, since I've added cannabis to my regimen I've accumulated 70 more credits. And my gpa has gone up. But it's hard to repair the damage that was done when I wasn't smoking it.


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

we are good guys and don't do drugs







)


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by soon2bnavygirl:Great, I can now go from worrying about my IBS and not leaving the house during a bad day to smoking pot and not leaving the house because now I will be paranoid. Uhm, no thanks! I will stick to my loperamide. I say no to drugs.


Like I said, some people shouldn't use it. If it makes you paranoid, don't do it. But the paranoia can be strain-dependant. I'm glad loperamide works for you. It doesn't work for me.


----------

